# Theatre of the damned promo



## TheDarkRideBoy (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey everyone!
Here is a promo for the 2015 Haunt: Theatre of the Damned. Starring Harry Houdini

Enjoy, and I'll see you behind the curtain!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLKT-g5wczg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 10, 2010)

As a bizarre magic hobbiest, i'll be following this thread with great interest. Faegoria is getting rebooted for 2015 moving away from the Pumpkinrot inspired works and more into the haunted realms of spooks and bizarre hauntiques - so magick is playing a huge part in our setup.


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (Dec 30, 2014)

TerrorMaster, I too am a bizarre magician, though I am still just starting. Any tips for a beginner? Also, I'll be looking at your Faegoria site with great interest. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 10, 2010)

I would suggest looking into some of Tony Chris' effects and DVDs. His stuff is priced right for the haunter turn magician, simple to perform, and always fun. Tony is also super awesome and my experience with him has been great - buy direct from him if you can. If you got the $$$ to spend check out Outlaw Effects, Gemini Artifacts, and Lebanon Circle. Even if you can't afford, there's enough stuff there to whet the creative juices.

I put together my own Skurot routine (unfortunately no longer available on Lebanon's site). I mixed it up with Tony Chris' The Path Choosen and Tale of Two Lovers. Played really super well this past Halloween.

But I definitely recommend picking up Tony's Karnival of Magick which has those two routines as well as several others on the $35 DVD.


----------

